# New Camera zoom FX enables widescreen picture taking for CM7



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

Just downloaded the new camera zoom FX and I went to the options changed resolution to widescreen and boom back to full res capable picture taking on my DROiD CM4DX CM7 with .13 Baseband 8)

https://market.android.com/details?id=slide.cameraZoom&feature=search_result


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the info. That is a feature a lot of people missed. Widescreen is not full resolution, though. Its actually croping a lot off the top and bottom of the 8mp picture. Just fyi.

Thread moved to proper section.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

"lg camera" takes widescreen pics no problem, it's a paid app though
the camcorder function that comes with it, i can't seem to get working right on my phone
so i take pics with that and take SD videos with miui camera


----------

